

Ask HN: how do you find investors? - rorrr

Let's say I have an absolutely brilliant idea (not kidding), half-finished execution, will be prod ready in 2-3 weeks, market research and business plan nearly finished, we're working on PPT presentations and will probably create a video presentation.<p>I'm looking to raise serious money ($1M, but more is better), which I need to hire sales and business people, and maybe a developer or two.<p>Again, the idea is great, surprised nobody thought of it before.<p>How do I find investors?<p>thanks.
======
pajju
AngelList - <http://venturehacks.com/angellist>

